# WPV XAP Deployer not working on Windows 10 x64 Ent



## Abdulrazak_Kh (Dec 14, 2015)

wpv xap deployer 2.0 isn't opening on win10 x64 

*Edit: this problem was fixed by simply installing Win8 Lite SDK AND  Win8.1 Lite SDK.... I only had the 8.1 .. so if its the same for you make sure you have BOTH installed..*
Thanks to MrCego for the tip.. 



MrCego said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../tutorial-deploy-xaps-easily-wpv-xap-t3263968

Click to collapse





event viewer logs ...

Error Log Source:  Application Error 
------------------------------------------------------

```
Faulting application name: WPV XAP Deployer.exe, version: 2.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x509915fa
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.10586.0, time stamp: 0x5632da1c
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Fault offset: 0x000bd8a8
Faulting process id: 0x978
Faulting application start time: 0x01d13648ba89c647
Faulting application path: E:\Software\Tools\Programming\WPV XAP Deployer 2.0\WPV XAP Deployer.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 4e825f65-6a0e-4876-ae2f-dd98704a493d
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:
```
------------------------------------------------------

Error Log Source : .Net Runtime
------------------------------------------------------

```
Application: WPV XAP Deployer.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.IO.FileNotFoundException
   at WPV_XAP_Deployer.Form1..ctor()
   at WPV_XAP_Deployer.Program.Main(System.String[])
```
------------------------------------------------------

Error Log Source: Windows Error Reporting
------------------------------------------------------

```
Fault bucket -929786951, type 5
Event Name: CLR20r3
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: WPV XAP Deployer.exe
P2: 2.0.0.0
P3: 509915fa
P4: WPV XAP Deployer
P5: 2.0.0.0
P6: 509915fa
P7: 29
P8: 26
P9: System.IO.FileNotFoundException
P10:
```
------------------------------------------------------
that's all the logs I have , tried installing .Net 4.5 and got error that it is a part of the OS ..


----------



## dxdy (Dec 14, 2015)

working fine for me, but i have full WP SDK (visual studio community) installed


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 14, 2015)

I think you need to install wpsdk 7


----------



## Abdulrazak_Kh (Dec 14, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> I think you need to install wpsdk 7

Click to collapse



WP7 SDK Isn't compatible with Windows 10


dxdy said:


> working fine for me, but i have full WP SDK (visual studio community) installed

Click to collapse



I was hoping to avoid having to download VS , as it worked fine in windows 7( didn't try on Win8) without this .. the problem is my download speed is 115 KB/s and on top of that I'm limited to 20 GB /month


----------



## MrCego (Dec 14, 2015)

Did you installed both SDK lite packages?


----------



## Abdulrazak_Kh (Dec 14, 2015)

MrCego said:


> Did you installed both SDK lite packages?

Click to collapse



Okay I'm not sure at the moment because I don't have access to my computer, but I think I installed a lite package that comes with a batch script and a folder called "packages" , I can check tomorrow , of course if you have any links for those packages post em here


----------



## MrCego (Dec 14, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../tutorial-deploy-xaps-easily-wpv-xap-t3263968


----------



## Abdulrazak_Kh (Dec 15, 2015)

MrCego said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../tutorial-deploy-xaps-easily-wpv-xap-t3263968

Click to collapse





MrCego said:


> Did you installed both SDK lite packages?

Click to collapse



Apparently I had only the Win8.1 SDK lite installed! ... I now have both , and WPV Xap Deployer AND WPPT are working well.. 
but I don't know if WPPT are working only due to the lite SDKs ,, as I already went half way through with VS 2015 Community download so it might've already got what it wanted from VS 2015


----------

